# Glycine Direct on eBay



## badmojo71

I just saw a new seller pop up on eBay - Glycine Direct (http://stores.ebay.com/Glycine-Direct). It looks and feels like WatchGooRoo, but I could be wrong.

And as I am typing this, it disappeared. However, here is a link to one of the items they still have for sale.

Glycine Men's 3863.19AT2.C.LB7BF Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Brown Leather | eBay

Very odd.


----------



## badmojo71

Here is a screenshot of the store before it was taken down.


----------



## thedonn007

What model of Glycine watch is that in the picture?


----------



## badmojo71

That is an Airman SST12 in the picture. I have that watch and it is great! I'm wearing it today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefmateo

I just traded for one of those Airman SST 12's myself and it is FANTASTIC!!! Threw it on a Bonetto 400 blue rubber and it is in my top 3 rotation for the forseable future.


----------



## thedonn007

chefmateo said:


> I just traded for one of those Airman SST 12's myself and it is FANTASTIC!!! Threw it on a Bonetto 400 blue rubber and it is in my top 3 rotation for the forseable future.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11935194&d=1495473295"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I really like that watch. I might have to hold off on buying an Incursore manual wind and save up for one of these. It might scratch my itch for a super-compressor style watch as well. Is it hard to get used to the 24 hour dial?


----------



## Barry S

badmojo71 said:


> I just saw a new seller pop up on eBay - Glycine Direct (http://stores.ebay.com/Glycine-Direct). It looks and feels like WatchGooRoo, but I could be wrong.
> 
> And as I am typing this, it disappeared. However, here is a link to one of the items they still have for sale.
> 
> Glycine Men's 3863.19AT2.C.LB7BF Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Brown Leather | eBay
> 
> Very odd.


The store appears to be back "in business" and adding items (up to three now.)

Given Invicta's expertise in marketing and distribution, it certainly is possible that this is a direct sales arm of Glycine.

Currently on Massdrop, the Airman DC-4 Purist and GMT models are available for $599.99. The vendor is "Glycine-USA."

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1495616290274.803048456791575935265513

Of note, these are new production models with the new reference numbers. (GL0071 and GL0072)


----------



## RPZ

This is interesting; I wonder what the quality is like compared to pre-Invictas


Barry S said:


> The store appears to be back "in business" and adding items (up to three now.)
> 
> Given Invicta's expertise in marketing and distribution, it certainly is possible that this is a direct sales arm of Glycine.
> 
> Currently on Massdrop, the Airman DC-4 Purist and GMT models are available for $599.99. The vendor is "Glycine-USA."
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1495616290274.803048456791575935265513
> 
> Of note, these are new production models with the new reference numbers. (GL0071 and GL0072)


----------



## Tridoros

I ordered from them yesterday and tracking indicated that pick-up was in Brooklyn, NY the home of Jomashop/Timepiece.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Tridoros said:


> I ordered from them yesterday and tracking indicated that pick-up was in Brooklyn, NY the home of Jomashop/Timepiece.


Ahem, that's also where the gooroo shipped my F104 from.


----------



## jicarv

I've confirmed that watchgooroo and glycine-direct are the same. I have purchased from both ebay stores and the paypal payment goes to same place: GSD Global Inc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pot6

Wonder why Watchgooroo needs a second account.
Is Watchgooroo original discontinue glycine selling?


jicarv said:


> I've confirmed that watchgooroo and glycine-direct are the same. I have purchased from both ebay stores and the paypal payment goes to same place: GSD Global Inc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jicarv

Pot6 said:


> Wonder why Watchgooroo needs a second account.
> Is Watchgooroo original discontinue glycine selling?


watchgooroo store has the make an offer option and glycine direct does not. I've made two offers to watchgooroo and their counter offer price is very close to the glycine-direct price. Therefore, I think it's just a marketing strategy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrestigeWorldwide

Any consensus on this new eBay seller "Glycine-Direct"? I've recently fallen in love with these Glycine watches but (obviously) don't want to purchase a fake. Thanks!


----------



## Pot6

If it is Watchgooroo has said before, no worries.


PrestigeWorldwide said:


> Any consensus on this new eBay seller "Glycine-Direct"? I've recently fallen in love with these Glycine watches but (obviously) don't want to purchase a fake. Thanks!


----------



## jimmytamp

My first time purchase DC-4 Vintage from glycine-direct. They gave me free upgrade shipping. Watch arrived and it is as what described. Good communication and prompt reply to all my questions. Very satisfied with them.


----------



## Misticuf

I just bought an Airman no. 1 purist, white dial from them. It came today with the wooden box and warranty card. I paid $549.00, which is well under any other seller I found. I'll buy from them again!


----------



## Stirling Moss

I bought an Airman GMT for $399. Then a week later they wanted $799 for it. Then two days ago it was $379 (grrr…), and now it's $409 last time I checked. This price hopping seems kinda sketchy to me.


----------



## nelsojak

This is exactly what I logged on this morning to ask you all. I'm new to the forum and looking at a Glycine airman purist as my next watch. I've been perusing various sites, looking at prices, and noticed a huge difference between jomas, glycine's website, and glycine-direct on ebay. 

Glycine-direct seems suspiciously low to me. It sounds like some of you have bought from them before...it it legit? Anyone know why their prices so much lower than other vendors?


----------



## LDoc

Today, Nov 21, eBay has a promo to get 15% off a purchase made through the eBay app using offer code PICKFAST at checkout. Max discount is $100. Up until last night, Nov 20, there was a 10% eBay bucks offer going. Some sellers raise their prices during these promos because buyers are active, which may be what Glycine-Direct is doing on eBay. Basically, hook a buyer with the 10 or 15% off promo while raising your item price 5 to 7% so it is still attractive to buyers.

Anyway, below are the deal terms for 15% off through the eBay app. Spending $666.67+ will max out this promotion.

It is a nice savings on Glycine-Direct's already low priced watches.

--------------------------------------------------------------
eBay offering 15% off sitewide when you use their app and promo code PICKFAST


This Coupon is a 15% discount, valid from 8:00 AM ET on November 21, 2018 until 8:00 PM ET on November 21, 2018.
No minimum purchase required.
The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $100.
Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of eligible items on the latest version of the eBay app.
Eligible items exclude warranties and protection plans, as well as items from the Coins & Paper Money, Gift Cards & Coupons, eBay Motors, and Real Estate categories.
Coupon must be used within a single transaction (and can include multiple eligible items), while supplies last. Max one redemption per user.


----------



## tigger6

Interestingly, I don't see anything in their web store. They have items available right now?


----------



## RobJany

nelsojak said:


> This is exactly what I logged on this morning to ask you all. I'm new to the forum and looking at a Glycine airman purist as my next watch. I've been perusing various sites, looking at prices, and noticed a huge difference between jomas, glycine's website, and glycine-direct on ebay.
> 
> Glycine-direct seems suspiciously low to me. It sounds like some of you have bought from them before...it it legit? Anyone know why their prices so much lower than other vendors?


They're legit. I just got my golden eye from them.


----------



## yankeexpress

A whole bunch of good deals there, under $300 new, delivered Combats are irresistible.


----------



## Buffalo_Hump

I got my first Glycine today -- a Vintage Combat 6 -- and then I see that this crowd is selling them for over $100 less! 

Ah well.... such is life. :roll:

Still a cool watch. Can't wait to get home and try it on!


----------



## MaxIcon

They've dropped the Incursore down to $225 again. I told myself "No more watches bigger than 40mm!", but the white Cali dial/black markers Incursore has been nagging at me for a while. It's my Black Friday buy this year, I guess..

It'll be interesting to compare it to my pre-Invicta Incursores. This one doesn't have drilled lugs, for one thing.


----------



## hooperman42

They are not fakes. I have bought three. They even offer very fast shipping in the USA like next day and two day. They offered to help me out with a saturday delivery once and when Fed Ex screwed up they refused my shipping cost. I bought 2 Airman and just got my new glycine Combat Aquarius. No problem.


----------



## rschmidt97

I just received my GL0185 Combat Sub I purchased from Glycine-Direct over the weekend. It's a fantastic watch, the shipping was fast, and to my surprise it has drilled lug holes like my older combat models. I've had my eye on a combat sub all year, at $334.00 I couldn't resist pulling the trigger. Now I want another one before prices go up again. Anyway, Glycine-Direct is legit.

Cheers


----------



## rschmidt97

I just received my GL0185 Combat Sub I purchased from Glycine-Direct over the weekend. It's a fantastic watch, the shipping was fast, and to my surprise it has drilled lug holes like my older combat models. I've had my eye on a combat sub all year, at $334.00 I couldn't resist pulling the trigger. Now I want another one before prices go up again. Anyway, Glycine-Direct is legit.

Cheers

View attachment 13676727


----------



## adamfink1

MaxIcon said:


> They've dropped the Incursore down to $225 again. I told myself "No more watches bigger than 40mm!", but the white Cali dial/black markers Incursore has been nagging at me for a while. It's my Black Friday buy this year, I guess..
> 
> It'll be interesting to compare it to my pre-Invicta Incursores. This one doesn't have drilled lugs, for one thing.
> 
> View attachment 13671847


I have one of these, and bought another this weekend as a gift. You'll love it. It is thin considering the size and sits well, and has an interesting, easy to read dial.


----------



## lawtaxi

They have used like 3 different names on Ebay this year. Strikes one as a bit odd..........


----------



## sfg57

After returning my Massdrop Base 22 due to a misaligned GMT hand, I bought one from Glycine direct for a bit less and delivered in a few days. Great service. By the way, Massdrop was very helpful and processed the return request quickly.


----------



## rschmidt97

I felt the same way, so I just kept them on my radar for a few weeks while checking out their feedback on Ebay and info on this forum. Then their prices began to drop. In the end they're an authorized dealer with great feedback, I've wanted a Combat Sub all year, new and pre-owned Subs are selling for well over $350.00 at sites like JomaShop and Watch Patrol, so why not take a chance on a new watch at $334.00? I see countless pre-owned subs on Ebay for $300-$400.00. There's no way I'm paying more for a pre-owned or new watch than what Glycine-Direct is asking for and if I have to spend $40.00 more than what someone wants for pre-owned Sub I can live with that too. 

Cheers


----------



## volthause

Ordered a combat sub on Monday from GD on ebay. Received it yesterday. It's all good.


----------



## JohnnyKarate

Anyone know of a seller other than glycine-direct with the same prices ? Looking for a GMT but they only ship to Canada through the global shipping program which inflates custom fees and takes quite a long time for shipping.


----------



## tigger6

They don't ship to Switzerland at all. Does anyone know an email under which they could be contacted? Ebay doesn't allow me to send a direct message.


----------



## JohnnyKarate

tigger6 said:


> They don't ship to Switzerland at all. Does anyone know an email under which they could be contacted? Ebay doesn't allow me to send a direct message.


I asked if they sold outside of ebay and they said no. So since ebay doesn't allow you to display or pm your email it might be hard to get a hold of them.


----------



## mcaustin

I ordered an Airman No 1 on Sunday from them, and received it today!


----------



## Squatcho

I dont remember seeing this before, but it looks like they've now listed the Airman GL0149 and GL0150 quartz models for $193. Odd since they still have listings for the same models for $349. Regardless, if this model is your flavor, grab one while you can.


----------



## myke

Im glad they are legit i purchases a Base 22 purist black dial on steel. The reason I purchased is the photo shows the watch with the old logo pre invicta. I hope it arrives like that or its going back.


----------



## hedd

myke said:


> Im glad they are legit i purchases a Base 22 purist black dial on steel. The reason I purchased is the photo shows the watch with the old logo pre invicta. I hope it arrives like that or its going back.


The latest round of 18s and 22s shipped with that logo due to popular demand


----------



## Barry S

myke said:


> Im glad they are legit i purchases a Base 22 purist black dial on steel. The reason I purchased is the photo shows the watch with the old logo pre invicta. I hope it arrives like that or its going back.


The Base 22's for sale now, as well as the Airman 18's, are current production watches. Glycine (post Invicta) responded to feedback and are producing these and other models with the old logo.

While it's been covered time and again on this forum I'll add the reminder that the logo change occurred prior to the Invicta acquisition.

Edit: I see Hedd beat me to it!


----------



## rschmidt97

I ordered another Glycine-Direct watch yesterday. My first Airman, the Double Twelve. The Combat Sub I received last week exceeded expectations, hope this turns out the same. I'll post it after unboxing.

Cheers


----------



## john.kelly.pdx

Just received and returned a Combat Sub 42 from Glycine Direct from ebay for $335 shipped. Liked the watch, but not enough to keep (I have a Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba and an SKX007, so did not really need another diver, but wanted to see it in the metal, and the price was great). I was pleasantly surprised that the return shipping is free and they are an authorized dealer (card included in box). If you want a Glycine, order from them with confidence that they are legit. (I am just a regular guy, not affiliated with Glycine in any way).

JK


----------



## Patagonico

Has anyone bought the new "The Chief" airman?


----------



## rschmidt97

Patagonico said:


> Has anyone bought the new "The Chief" airman?


No Sir, but I did order a Double Twelve a couple weeks ago from Glycerine-Direct and it's great. 
It has a display back and to my surprise I found a Sellita movement inside. I assumed all Glycines still used ETA 2824-2 movements for their GL224 Caliber. Guess not. I did some reading and found out it's been a bit of a mixed bag for a couple years now, opinions vary as to the why's and how's, but in the end it's really no bid deal and Glycine is just another victim of the Swatch group owning ETA. Anyway, it got me thinking about the Combat Sub I also purchased recently from the same dealer. Before opening it up to peek inside I messaged Glycine-Direct via Ebay about it yesterday. Here's how that went:

*Me:*
Hello,
I've purchased two watches from Glycine-Direct in the past two months (Combat Sub and Airman Double Twelve) and I'm completely satisfied with the watches and your service. I'm considering purchasing a third Glycine in the new year, a Combat Sub GL0094. In the past Glycine has used only ETA 2824-2 movements in their watches, recently they've started using Sellita SW200-1 movements as well. To my surprise that's what I found running my Airman Double Twelve. It's not a deal-breaker for me and I'm fully aware of the drama surrounding Swatch group and their ETA movements, but I'm just wondering what's inside my Combat Sub. Can you tell me what movement is inside the Combat Subs you're selling? I'd rather not open one up to look for myself, it's not that important.

*Them:*
First off we'd like to thank you for being a returning customer. To answer your question, our personal representative at Glycine does not even specify to us the specific movements in each watch. Thankfully, we haven't had any complaints regarding the watch movement, and the few cases that had an issue were immediately resolved by either us or Glycine themselves.

To quote him:
"All of our movements are listed as GLXXX. We do not specify if it is a modified ETA or Sellita movement. Some models use ETA, some use Sellita, and yet some use a variety of both movements. We regard the quality of both movement manufacturers to be equal."

*Me:*
Thank You for the fast response to my question. I agree with Glycine, ETA vs. Sellita is really just something of interest for watch nerds like me. In the end they're basically the same device, Sellita is just a bit less expensive than the ETA its based on, but more accessible. What impresses me is the communication you have with Glycine and that you would take the time to hunt down an answer to my question and Glycine answered it. That's more important to me than which movement is in my watch. I trust Glycine and their authorized dealers to stand behind their watches and you've proven I'm right to do so.

*Them:*
Not a problem, I'd be glad to answer anything else you might need.

I like Glycine and I like the people who sell them. Like they always say, your not just buying a watch, your buying the dealer too.

FYI,

I did open up my Combat Sub and looked inside just before I got the reply from Glycine-Direct this morning. Guess what?

Drum Roll Please.


----------



## ErzengelG

What happened to your watch? It looks like the retaining spring of the shock protection is lose. Or is it just the picture?


----------



## tigger6

I imagine you can easily tell ETA from sellita by number of jewels specified (25 vs 26)..


----------



## rschmidt97

Its just the picture, I was trying to get good enough focus on the SW200-1 in the upper left.


----------



## rschmidt97

tigger6 said:


> I imagine you can easily tell ETA from sellita by number of jewels specified (25 vs 26)..


Yes, the number of jewels is a dead giveaway of movement maker. Whether or not the extra jewel in the Sellita is necessary, dunno?. I've got two Glycines with ETA and now two with Sellita. I can't say I've noticed a difference in performance or crown action.

Cheers


----------



## Topi

Glycine Direct are in my experience a good seller. Bought a blue Airman 18 GMT from them, and they seem to have upgraded the shipping so that I received the watch faster than I expected.

However, after unboxing the watch I immediately noticed the 24 hour hand is about 20 - 25 minutes ahead. Having contacted first the Finnish service center and then Glycine CH I was told that USA Internet sellers only have a limited warranty service and the warranty work is only available at the Netherlands service center. After contacting them I was told they'll want a fee for it as well, 28 Euros + 21 % VAT. I would have to pay the shipping out, of course, as well.

Glycine Direct have been very supportive towards me but I can't say I'm happy with the sudden limitation of warranty by Glycine themselves in Europe. Return of the watch and refund of the price is pretty much out of the question as Ebays Global Shipping Program does not refund the customs fees. 

Right now the watch that I was looking forward to is in its box, with the foils still on, in the closet and out of sight. I've pretty much lost interest in it and I'm still thinking what to do - send it to Holland for service, ask for a quote by the local watchmaker or just eat my loss, sell it as it is and be done with it.


----------



## Howard78

Take it to your local watchmaker. Resetting the arms will only be about $10-$15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## myke

so these watches are new stock made by invicta with the old logo?



hedd said:


> The latest round of 18s and 22s shipped with that logo due to popular demand


----------



## hedd

Yep!


----------



## Topi

Howard78 said:


> Take it to your local watchmaker. Resetting the arms will only be about $10-$15.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well, I'll take the watch to the watchmaker today but my gut feeling is that the cost will be more like 30-ish Euros. Anyway, Glycine Direct have offered to refund me the cost of the job by the local watchmaker. This means the case is pretty much closed and Glycine Direct are an A1 seller, ready to stand behind the product.


----------



## Haggis70

I'm interested to hear how things go with your local watchmaker. I have recently received an Airman 18 Purist where the hour hand was off by about 25 minutes. I have returned it for an exchange, and am waiting to receive the replacement. Glycine-Direct themselves have been good to deal with, but this seems to be a common problem.


----------



## stick86

Interesting; I too had the same problem with Glycine Direct. Purchased a Combat Sub and a Combat 6 Classic. The Combat Sub is gaining +13 seconds per day and getting worse. The Combat 6 Classic is around +5-6 and seems steady. I sent back the Sub with no incident and they seemed responsive.


----------



## bbrou33

Received my Combat 6 Classic today from Glycine Direct. While I was less than thrilled with the way the watch arrived when I opened the box, it appears to be damage free. The watch does seem to running a bit quick, but can't say exactly how much yet since I just received it. But I'm worried it'll be +10-15 seconds per day. 
I've only heard great things about Glycine Direct. I ordered on Friday and watch arrived today, Tuesday. Beautiful watch though and hoping the timing stabilizes a bit. I'm newish to the automatic watch world and not sure what's acceptable or not for time keeping.


----------



## Tat2

bbrou33 said:


> Received my Combat 6 Classic today from Glycine Direct. While I was less than thrilled with the way the watch arrived when I opened the box, it appears to be damage free. The watch does seem to running a bit quick, but can't say exactly how much yet since I just received it. But I'm worried it'll be +10-15 seconds per day.
> I've only heard great things about Glycine Direct. I ordered on Friday and watch arrived today, Tuesday. Beautiful watch though and hoping the timing stabilizes a bit. I'm newish to the automatic watch world and not sure what's acceptable or not for time keeping.
> 
> View attachment 13730179
> 
> 
> View attachment 13730181


How do you like the quality of the bracelet??

T


----------



## City74

Glycine Direct = Watch Gooroo


----------



## Patagonico

Can someone ask to Glycine Direct why they does not ship to South America now? I have bought several watches and now I can`t buy or even ask questions on Ebay.
International Priority Shipping via the Global Shipping Program is not available.


----------



## tigger6

Patagonico said:


> Can someone ask to Glycine Direct why they does not ship to South America now? I have bought several watches and now I can`t buy or even ask questions on Ebay.
> International Priority Shipping via the Global Shipping Program is not available.


I have recently asked them about shipping to Switzerland and they said they simply use the GSP and have no control over where it ships and where it doesn't, but are considering changing to Fedex because GSP doesn't work well.


----------



## Patagonico

GSP is not available for all watches. It must be a mistake.


----------



## Advanced Dad

Squatcho said:


> I dont remember seeing this before, but it looks like they've now listed the Airman GL0149 and GL0150 quartz models for $193. Odd since they still have listings for the same models for $349. Regardless, if this model is your flavor, grab one while you can.


Yes, I've been watching this also. Are they the same watch, or likely having different parts/movements? Why would one click on the higher priced watch and order it when the same watch is sitting in the next photo at half the cost? This makes me crazy, as I am a rookie trying to understand and learn so I can make the wisest purchase decision. I do love the GL0150!


----------



## Pjerome

This is Jan 9th. I just bought my Glycine Bronze Airman at Glycine-Direct and it was a very easy process and i am very happy. Not one bad thing happened. It was less expensive than any other seller.Communication, delivery and tracking were all trouble free . Highly recommended. I have had many other Glycines and this was , by far, the easiest transaction. Evine was a nightmare in my opinion. and $100. more. Communication was okay but they had incorrect specs on the watch, Listed as SS with Bronze "Tone." I just felt they knew nothing of the product or the features. Glycine -Direct knows Glycine watches.


----------



## JFURY7

Super annoying the price changes on there. I was planning on buying the glycine combat sub after seeing it was 360 on there yesterday. In the Airman Double 12 was 380 something. Today the price on the sub is 549 and the Airman double-twelve is 789. I don't understand how price can change like that in one day.


----------



## Cigarbob

JFURY7 said:


> Super annoying the price changes on there. I was planning on buying the glycine combat sub after seeing it was 360 on there yesterday. In the Airman Double 12 was 380 something. Today the price on the sub is 549 and the Airman double-twelve is 789. I don't understand how price can change like that in one day.


Find the watch you're looking for under the seller "Watchgooroo" and make an offer for the old price.


----------



## Tat2

Cigarbob said:


> Find the watch you're looking for under the seller "Watchgooroo" and make an offer for the old price.


I hope that is an option. Because full retail on Glycine Direct EBay site is not for me. Glad I got a No.1 before the price jump...

T


----------



## Patagonico

Glycine Direct.... crazy!!! Today Airman prices to the sky.


----------



## cuthbert

Cigarbob said:


> Find the watch you're looking for under the seller "Watchgooroo" and make an offer for the old price.


Glycine direct could not sell to the UK but they said Watchgooroo is their other channel.

Unfortunately the black dial 36mm purist is out of stock, but I would like to understand why Glycines are sold in the UK at half the price they are available in Europe.


----------



## Squatcho

If you go to the Glycine Direct ebay store and "list all items for sale" you'll see that there are multiple listings for the same item. One of the listings will have a "best offer" buying option. Offer the old price and you'll likely good a good result.


----------



## JFURY7

I actually asked them about the price jumps today. They said it was a holiday sale. They also said their prices are flexible, which model was I interested in. I'm still waiting to hear back from my response to that.


----------



## markhaskell95

Today I made watchgooroo an offer for the old glycine-direct price on an Airman no 1 and they took it with no questions asked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A+U

markhaskell95 said:


> Today I made watchgooroo an offer for the old glycine-direct price on an Airman no 1 and they took it with no questions asked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was the old price if you dont mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topi

Topi said:


> Well, I'll take the watch to the watchmaker today but my gut feeling is that the cost will be more like 30-ish Euros. Anyway, Glycine Direct have offered to refund me the cost of the job by the local watchmaker. This means the case is pretty much closed and Glycine Direct are an A1 seller, ready to stand behind the product.


I collected the watch from the watchmaker today. It's OK now.

However, the watchmaker said it was a bit more work than he thought due to the surprisingly large backlash somewhere at the hands' gears.

Still waiting for the bespoke a burbot/elk skin Nato strap by Punavuoren Ranneke for the watch that I ordered.


----------



## markhaskell95

A+U said:


> What was the old price if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$549. Some of the other Airmans (Airmen? Airman versions?) were $519 if I remember correctly, including the SST-12 and the Airman 18.

I hope watchgooroo puts up a pumpkin SST for sale. I was planning on buying one of those as well but I don't want to pay close to 1k for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoyan79

Hopefully the era of super cheap Glycines is behind us.


----------



## A+U

stoyan79 said:


> Hopefully the era of super cheap Glycines is behind us.


Not before my last glycine purchase hopefully 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

stoyan79 said:


> Hopefully the era of super cheap Glycines is behind us.


Why? Low prices sell more watches, as these sellers have learned. It is up to us buyers to keep downward price-pressure on watches for sale. Most Swiss watches are Way overpriced.



stoyan79 said:


> Hopefully the era of super cheap Glycines is behind us.


Spoken like a scared flipper.


----------



## stoyan79

No, just love the brand and hate seeing it devalued so much.



yankeexpress said:


> Why? Low prices sell more watches, as these sellers have learned. It is up to us buyers to keep downward price-pressure on watches for sale. Most Swiss watches are Way overpriced.
> 
> Spoken like a scared flipper.


----------



## cuthbert

markhaskell95 said:


> $549. Some of the other Airmans (Airmen? Airman versions?) were $519 if I remember correctly, including the SST-12 and the Airman 18.
> 
> I hope watchgooroo puts up a pumpkin SST for sale. I was planning on buying one of those as well but I don't want to pay close to 1k for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, I made a conservative offer of $600, I didn't expect them to accept but the deal is done, even with custom charges and international shipping this Number 1 purist costed me £644, that is a bargain in comparison to the price of No.1s in Europe and UK...they are in the 1500 range (euros or pounds it doesn't matter).

I just would like to understand this price discrepancy as it's too big to be "normal", as the 36mm black dial purist was gone I checked if it were available here and yes it is but I am not going to spend more than double what a white dial 36mm purist costs from watchgooroo.


----------



## markhaskell95

cuthbert said:


> Congratulations, I made a conservative offer of $600, I didn't expect them to accept but the deal is done, even with custom charges and international shipping this Number 1 purist costed me £644, that is a bargain in comparison to the price of No.1s in Europe and UK...they are in the 1500 range (euros or pounds it doesn't matter).
> 
> I just would like to understand this price discrepancy as it's too big to be "normal", as the 36mm black dial purist was gone I checked if it were available here and yes it is but I am not going to spend more than double what a white dial 36mm purist costs from watchgooroo.


I have no idea why the price discrepancy exists either. At first I assumed it had something to do with Invicta's recent purchase of the brand, but it affected both pre and post Invicta models. Then I assumed Glycine was trying to clear out all old stock but, again, it affects pre and post Invicta models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa

I have just ordered an Airman Purist from Glycine-direct and am eager to get it.


----------



## rickt1152

gaopa said:


> I have just ordered an Airman Purist from Glycine-direct and am eager to get it.


I recently purchased an Airman GMT from Glycine-Direct. Very happy with the watch, the price and the purchase.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa

My Airman Purist arrived today. I could not be happier with the watch or the service from Glycine-direct. As soon as it arrived I mounted it on a mesh bracelet which I really like. 

I recommend Glycine-direct highly and will buy from them again.


----------



## Haggis70

As an update to my post earlier in this thread about the Airman 18 Purist with a misaligned hour hand, I have received the replacement and it is perfect. I'm in Canada, so Glycine-Direct said they could not provide a pre-paid mailing label for the return, but they did reimburse the shipping cost. All in all, good service from Glycine-Direct.

One thing I noticed is that Glycine-Direct only ships to the US now.

@gaopa: Looks really good on your mesh. I actually bought a mesh for mine too (not as nice as yours) but I ended up putting it on my Voiture while my Airman was flying around, and I think I'm going to leave it there. I have a couple of brown leather straps on order that I will try.


----------



## Patagonico

Glycine-Direct ( and Watchwooroo) only ships to the US now. Why??? I don`t know... 
just now that the Airman has an excellent price.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa

Haggis70, glad you like the look of my Airman on the mesh bracelet. I have had my Airman on my wrist since sizing it and really like this watch. It is very different from any other in my collection, but I like it.


----------



## Haggis70

Patagonico said:


> Glycine-Direct ( and Watchwooroo) only ships to the US now. Why??? I don`t know...
> just now that the Airman has an excellent price.


watchgooroo still shows as shipping outside the US, so I guess try to get them to match the Glycine-Direct price.


----------



## cuthbert

Haggis70 said:


> watchgooroo still shows as shipping outside the US, so I guess try to get them to match the Glycine-Direct price.


I have been told they are the same company, just different channels.


----------



## cuthbert

Update: the Mighty Airman from watchgooroo has landed.

Everything OK, tomorrow I'll take a wristshot...so fuss, no issues...I paid the custom duties at the checkout, even with that I paid less than half the price of the watch in Europe.


----------



## blcklab666

Haggis70 said:


> As an update to my post earlier in this thread about the Airman 18 Purist with a misaligned hour hand, I have received the replacement and it is perfect.


How quick was Glycine-Direct to respond? I got mine yesterday and requested a replacement. The date didn't change overnight and the stem was stuck this morning. It would pull out to position 2 (GMT/Date) so I requested a return/replacement. Cool watch though and actually I purposefully kept an eye on hand alignment and it was really good, so I'm bummed.


----------



## Haggis70

They responded by next day to my direct messages. However, when I actually submitted the formal return request, it took them 4 days to respond/approve it (including a weekend).

Dec 6: Submitted return request
Dec 10: Approved by G-D, I shipped defective watch to them same day
Dec 17: Tracking showed delivered to G-D. eBay tracking did not indicate delivered for several days
Dec 22: eBay tracking finally said return was delivered to seller
Dec 28: Replacement shipped back to me


----------



## blcklab666

Thank you for the timeline. So it'll take a little time. I DMed G-D today. Hopefully I'll hear back tomorrow although it's a weekend.


----------



## blcklab666

@haggis70 Hopefully I hear from them tomorrow. Perhaps they don't respond over the weekend. Heading out of the country and want to have a GMT/UTC that isn't too expensive and can go everywhere. By all accounts they have good customer service.


----------



## Haggis70

Good luck. Things might be a bit faster for you since I was doing this over Christmas. Also, your shipping times might be less.


----------



## Amlethoe

Hey guys sorry for reviving a thread from months ago, but it's the most relevant to my question.

I'm Italian and I'm planning on buying a Glycine Combat 6 Moonphase 36mm. The cheapest and most reputable option seems to be glycine direct on eBay, even when adding import duties, for a total of 560$. The price is favourable compared to what it goes for in Italy, but I wonder if there's any way of having it shipped from inside the EU, if any of you know of a EU seller.

Thank you!


----------

